# residential Illinois license



## Animated Dirt

I've been a carpenter and general tradesman for 45 years - just got a letter that I will need a Illinois roofing license to get future roofing permits. Any advice?


----------



## Grumpy

You JUST got this letter? It's been the law that a roofing license is required to roof for quite some time.

I smell storm chaser. Hire a licensed sub contractor, problem solved.... but you'll have to pay more than $50 a square that the unlicensed improperly insured subs charge.


----------



## red_cedar

since 86' pretty sure


----------



## Animated Dirt

Grumpy said:


> You JUST got this letter? It's been the law that a roofing license is required to roof for quite some time.
> 
> I smell storm chaser. Hire a licensed sub contractor, problem solved.... but you'll have to pay more than $50 a square that the unlicensed improperly insured subs charge.



Grumpy,

You may be like a guy that only has a hammer and views all the world as a big nail with this "storm chaser" stuff. I started carpentry in '65 and have been doing it ever since. I was told that I'm covered by the city license. Since getting the letter I am in pursuit of the license - the books are on the way. I'll have other work to do until then.


----------



## Grumpy

I can't beleive that this is the first time you are hearing about a roofing license requirement in the state of IL if you've been in business almost 50 years. What part of the state are you located? I know some small villages don't require permits and some might not require the state license to get the permit, but regardless if you were doing roofing without the state license you were breaking the state law. Thank God nobody sued you, or else you would have lost the suit on those grounds alone "Operating in a licensed trade without a license. Dismissed." I have heard it before from many unlicensed guys who would still be unlicensed but only got their license because someone stiffed them money and they had no legal recourse to collect. 


I bring up the "storm chaser" due to recent storms that hit in IL that has brought a MASSIVE SURGE of out of state contractors or general contractors looking to hop on the gravy train of insurance pay outs. 


Put the two together and what other conclusion can I come up with? I am more than happy to help any contractor who wants to be legit, but I do not consider storm chasers legit. Convince me and I'll help to the best of my ability.


----------



## roofing for Jesus

What is the prosess to becoming a licensed roofer? 

Where I live you don't need a permit to do a roof as far as I know. I have never heard of anyone getting one.

You don't even need a permit to build a house as long as it's not in city limits.

I have been wondering about getting a license.


----------



## Animated Dirt

Grumpy said:


> I can't beleive that this is the first time you are hearing about a roofing license requirement in the state of IL if you've been in business almost 50 years. What part of the state are you located? I know some small villages don't require permits and some might not require the state license to get the permit, but regardless if you were doing roofing without the state license you were breaking the state law. Thank God nobody sued you, or else you would have lost the suit on those grounds alone "Operating in a licensed trade without a license. Dismissed." I have heard it before from many unlicensed guys who would still be unlicensed but only got their license because someone stiffed them money and they had no legal recourse to collect.
> 
> 
> I bring up the "storm chaser" due to recent storms that hit in IL that has brought a MASSIVE SURGE of out of state contractors or general contractors looking to hop on the gravy train of insurance pay outs.
> 
> 
> Put the two together and what other conclusion can I come up with? I am more than happy to help any contractor who wants to be legit, but I do not consider storm chasers legit. Convince me and I'll help to the best of my ability.



Grumpy,

It's not the first time I've heard about the license, but remember there was no internet, I barely had TV (I had no cable), I was making 7$/hour in the 80's and I went to the city attorney who told me the city didn't require state roofing license - as long as I was satisfying the requirements of the city (liability insurance, contractor license) I was covered. That has been the case until now. I have put on roofs, removed the same roof after 20 years, put on a new one and removed/replaced that one during this 45 years. 

As far as "storm chasing", no tragedy a thing to waste, profiting from a bad situation, I have no interest in any of that. Our church has helped with those situations - both sending money and labor to Katrina victims. 

I understand how you could find a more informal view of these things foreign to you living in Chicago. I've heard some stories at Kiwanis from an old doctor whose dad was a labor union boss in Chicago. I had a thread on Fine Home Building's forum once asking what it was like to work construction in New York City - a different world. Nevertheless, I have been interested in making a living for my family, enjoying my work, giving people good value, and contributing to the well being of the city and country rather than be a parasite. If you don't believe that I understand there are limits to this medium building trust, so that's ok.

I have the books now and will be studying for the test. There is an old carpenter in town in his 70's who is still roofing. So I'm studying the "Pocket Guide to Safety". I have been fortunate - never fell off a roof, all fingers, both eyes. I don't think it should be illegal to work, and I don't have any leaking roofs or unhappy customers, and don't aim to. Somebody came along and passed through a law that has a obstacle course to navigate to pass this test - but that doesn't make you honest or careful in itself. It's a tax and a means of doing things more in the direction that you indicate you disdain - taking unfair advantage. 

By the way, I do a lot of things other than roofing. We even replaced the rim on a 35 seat canoe recently and put a teak deck in a boat. The thing that gets me is that the state would come along and throw a wrench into honest people doing honest work just because of a few abusers. The customers in the small city I live in are fully capable of discerning who can do leak proof roofs and who can't and they can also take care of disqualifying them - without the state's help BTW. 

I'm not seeing much so far in this book that applies. There are only 5 questions on the test that apply to roofing. How can you honestly stand on a lofty perch and defend this license as credentials to good work? You can educate dishonest people and have educated crooks - armed and ready to extort. I'm just making a living here, and plan to continue. And though there are no end to laws being generated, in reality I am not a law breaker just because they have generated a new one. And I think a legalistic attitude would make a guy grumpy.


----------



## Valley.Guy

*Il license*

See testing services at the following link:

http://www.continentaltesting.net/ProfDetail.aspx?Entity=2&ProfID=60

See specific requirements for the State of IL at the following links:
http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/who/roof.asp
and
http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/apply/roof.asp

Good Luck!


----------



## jimsonburg

Train first to become a roofer by enrolling in an apprenticeship program or construction training course. You will need to obtain the certification that makes you eligible to take the licensing exam. Although an extensive knowledge of roofing is required to pass the exam, a college degree isn't necessary.



roofing for Jesus said:


> What is the prosess to becoming a licensed roofer?
> 
> Where I live you don't need a permit to do a roof as far as I know. I have never heard of anyone getting one.
> 
> You don't even need a permit to build a house as long as it's not in city limits.
> 
> I have been wondering about getting a license.


----------



## Grumpy

Animated Dirt said:


> Grumpy,
> 
> It's not the first time I've heard about the license, but remember there was no internet, I barely had TV (I had no cable), I was making 7$/hour in the 80's and I went to the city attorney who told me the city didn't require state roofing license - as long as I was satisfying the requirements of the city (liability insurance, contractor license) I was covered. That has been the case until now. I have put on roofs, removed the same roof after 20 years, put on a new one and removed/replaced that one during this 45 years.
> 
> As far as "storm chasing", no tragedy a thing to waste, profiting from a bad situation, I have no interest in any of that. Our church has helped with those situations - both sending money and labor to Katrina victims.
> 
> I understand how you could find a more informal view of these things foreign to you living in Chicago. I've heard some stories at Kiwanis from an old doctor whose dad was a labor union boss in Chicago. I had a thread on Fine Home Building's forum once asking what it was like to work construction in New York City - a different world. Nevertheless, I have been interested in making a living for my family, enjoying my work, giving people good value, and contributing to the well being of the city and country rather than be a parasite. If you don't believe that I understand there are limits to this medium building trust, so that's ok.
> 
> I have the books now and will be studying for the test. There is an old carpenter in town in his 70's who is still roofing. So I'm studying the "Pocket Guide to Safety". I have been fortunate - never fell off a roof, all fingers, both eyes. I don't think it should be illegal to work, and I don't have any leaking roofs or unhappy customers, and don't aim to. Somebody came along and passed through a law that has a obstacle course to navigate to pass this test - but that doesn't make you honest or careful in itself. It's a tax and a means of doing things more in the direction that you indicate you disdain - taking unfair advantage.
> 
> By the way, I do a lot of things other than roofing. We even replaced the rim on a 35 seat canoe recently and put a teak deck in a boat. The thing that gets me is that the state would come along and throw a wrench into honest people doing honest work just because of a few abusers. The customers in the small city I live in are fully capable of discerning who can do leak proof roofs and who can't and they can also take care of disqualifying them - without the state's help BTW.
> 
> I'm not seeing much so far in this book that applies. There are only 5 questions on the test that apply to roofing. How can you honestly stand on a lofty perch and defend this license as credentials to good work? You can educate dishonest people and have educated crooks - armed and ready to extort. I'm just making a living here, and plan to continue. And though there are no end to laws being generated, in reality I am not a law breaker just because they have generated a new one. And I think a legalistic attitude would make a guy grumpy.


 So you're a handy man that wants a roofing license but you can't pass the test and don't understand since you do so many other things besides roofing? LOL 

That's the reason for the exam.


----------



## Animated Dirt

Grumpy from Chicago,

What exactly are you saying is the reason for the exam? I have been putting on roofs for 45 years that don't leak. I have taken off and replaced several of them after they wore out. This exam with 75 questions - only 5 on roofing accomplishes what exactly? 

BTW I am studying for the exam. I don't think it will be a problem. But what is the purpose other than a tax promoting unions?


----------



## Nwroofing

*Illinois roofing license question !*

Hi there 

My family & I just moved here from michigan (my wife's work )

I going to be taking the Illinois date roofing exam in July of this year .
Any tips on what kind of questions they ask ? 
I'm only going for the limited license .
Any insight would be greatly appreciated . 

Just Obeying the law before I start my business . 

Thanks Anthony


----------



## Grumpy

Dirt, I wish they would require continuing education credits in order that you maintain your license like they do with nurses, architects, etc... The purpose? To elevate the guy with a ladder and a hammer who thinks he is a roofer to an actual profession. The purpose? Because you should know at least the basics of roofing if you are going to install a roof, because it's not like flooring bad things happen if you do it wrong. The purpose? Because there are very very very few licensed building trades in the state of Illinois and why do you think roofing is one of the only licensed building trades? Because our industry has a TERRIBLE reputation and rightfully so, all the scum bags seem to gravitate to roofing (not to say all roofers are scum, but it seems like the place scum bags end up by default. Kind of like used car salesmen.)


Overall I am a man for less government, but I am ALL FOR STRICTER LICENSING.


----------



## Nwroofing

*Roofing license*

Grumpy 

I served as a roofing installer for a well known company in Michigan for 8 Years it is wrong to wanting to start my own business ? 
I DO know how to install roofs from start to finish . 
I have done research & heard the test is tough even for guys 20 years in the business . 

Just looking for a little insight on the test .


----------



## Grumpy

NW, I was replying to Dirt's old post. As you can see I started my post with "Dirt," thereby addressing my comment towards him.



Is it wrong to start your own business? Absolutely not. Being that we are direct competitors I can't offer much help. Sorry. The only help I can offer is that this question has been asked and answered numerous times on this forum as well as contractortalk.


----------



## Animated Dirt

*Roofs, cars, etc*



Grumpy said:


> Dirt, I wish they would require continuing education credits in order that you maintain your license like they do with nurses, architects, etc... The purpose? To elevate the guy with a ladder and a hammer who thinks he is a roofer to an actual profession. The purpose? Because you should know at least the basics of roofing if you are going to install a roof, because it's not like flooring bad things happen if you do it wrong. The purpose? Because there are very very very few licensed building trades in the state of Illinois and why do you think roofing is one of the only licensed building trades? Because our industry has a TERRIBLE reputation and rightfully so, all the scum bags seem to gravitate to roofing (not to say all roofers are scum, but it seems like the place scum bags end up by default. Kind of like used car salesmen.)
> 
> 
> Overall I am a man for less government, but I am ALL FOR STRICTER LICENSING.


Couldn't the same things be said about government as roofing and used car salesmen?


----------



## Grumpy

LOL don't get me started on the government. Their reputation is perhaps worse than used car salesmen. Sorta besides the point though. I usually qualify this statement first by saying overall I believe in less government, less big brother, less of uncle Sam with his hands in our pockets; but having said that I am all for strict regulation of the trades because it is so ez for people to cheat and steal and con, and only by making sure true honest professionals are entering the trades is the only way I can see to protect the consumer. 

I know there are professionals in the roofing trades. I "think" I am one of them, I have met several more. However I would speculate for every 1 professional roofing company there are 10 just looking to do the least and to get paid.

All one has to do is look at the chit that gets slapped up and called a roof by the storm chasers who hit areas where licenses and inspections are not required.


----------



## Animated Dirt

Grumpy I now have the licenses and yes I have seen a lot of poor roof jobs where the easy route was taken - flashings weren't replaced around chimneys and roof offsets instead they were just caulked leaving the flashings down in a "well" and a chronic problem for the house owner depending on caulk. Step flashings were not used, valleys not done right, nails close to valley, courses not straight, shingle edges back from roof edges off and on, exposed nails, vent flashings buried (license or not). 

Here's where I would take issue with your premise: laws and regulations don't motivate guys to enjoy their work and do the things that should be done that either don't show or aren't evident to most people. The mindset we are in now seems to be - more and more laws will get it done - and if not: more yet. And aren't the ones making the laws just as vulnerable to taking the easy route (pandering to political reward). And don't the people who have "tenure" take security in their "tenure" though their work is shoddy?


----------



## Grumpy

Trying not to go too much into what I think is wrong with the government and pull this off on a tangent... I agree with your assessment. Laws and regulations are meaningless without enforcement. New laws won't work if they are not enforced and only prove to make it more difficult for the honest business man who polices himself.

No, a trade license doesn't prove the job will be done right, but it is a step in the right direction. There is so much wrong with the system and I believe that the building inspectors need to be better educated and more specialized in their field of inspection because I have spoken with numerous building inspectors who couldn't tell you the first thing about roofing (that's a whole new thread pages long). These are the people supposedly tasked with the responsibility of protecting the property owner? Many municipalities will have a plumbing inspector who inspects nothing but plumbing, a electrical inspector who inspects nothing but electric, and a "building" inspector who inspects everything else including roofing. 

I think if it's too ez everyone will be doing it. I think there is nothing ez about roofing, and anyone who thinks roofing is ez, is usually what is causing the wrong perception of roofers in general. I think that's why roofing is one of the very few really licensed trades in Illinois and throughout the country. I think roofing licensing is necessary because it was born of a necessity.


----------



## palmerozo

Hi,

I PASSED MY Roofing Test!!!
...with a score of 94%! 
There is a very good roofing exam preparation course in Chicago (by Chicago Roofing School)

I certainly could not have done it without those guys. Whole course is so well put together that even though English is not my first language. I found it easy to understand and follow. 

Here is the website


----------

